# Coding Help - Right groin exploration



## akmorgan (Aug 5, 2010)

Can someone please help me with the CPT coding the following procedure:  

Operation:
1.  Right groin exploration
2.  Excision of the right side of the fem-fem graft
3.  Partial excision of the right side of the fem-fem graft
4.  Partial excision of the right limb of the aortobifem
5.  Partial excision of the fem-pop PTFE graft
6.  Bovie pericardial patch angioplasty of the ocmmon femoral and profunda femoral artery

Procedure Detail:  The patient was brought to the Operating Room, placed on the operating table in the supine position.  After general endotracheal anesthesia the patient's groin was prepped and draped in normal sterile fashion.  His previous incision was opened with a Bovie cautery and dissection was carried down to expose the femoral hood.  We then exposed the SFA, common femoral, the fem-pop and the profunda and aortobifem limb.  Once we had defined the anatomy of each of these, we heparinized the patient, clamped the SFA, femoral and profunda.  We claimped the aortic limb and oversewed this with 5-0 Prolene.  We did a partial excision of the fem-pop to where it was fully incorporated.  We then excised this off of the common femoral artery and placed a bovine pericardial patch.  The fem-fem graft was then excised proximally to the midline to ensure that we had gotten most of the infected material.  We then irrigated the wound, we then placed a bovine pericardial patch, irrigated the owund and achieved hemostasis.  the wound was then closed with 2-0 Vicryl, 3-0 Vicryl and skin clips.

Thank you in advance for help with this.


----------



## lisammy (Aug 5, 2010)

Look at 35903 with a dx of 996.62.


----------



## akmorgan (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

